# Geese Hunting, shot size



## exide9922

I have a question about what shot size to use for hunting geese. the stores seem to recommend a BB size. while we want to rid our new pond of geese (and their droppings), i'd hate to just discard of them. We'll probably want to at least try cooking them up. with the BB wouldnt you be picking BB's out all over the geese? would a larger shot size be recommened if intended to eat? keep in mind these geese arent going to be flying high in the air, they camp out at the pond every day...


----------



## F1504X4

I've always used BB and never had a problem. Go with a tight choke and remember to do head shots as always. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matt Hougan

Pattern master choke tube and BB's


----------



## exide9922

well that seems to answer that question! thanks for the tips. Are tip on cooking them? do you pluck them and cook them like a turkey? Skin them and just take the breast meat? i've googled it, and get mixed results...i guess it's just preference.


----------



## freyedknot

steel is still pretty much junk still. use a good lead alternative shot other than steel. bismuth or heavishot make the job so much easier.


----------



## F1504X4

I've always just breasted them out then sliced thin for jerky. Just takes a few minutes a bird. I have talked to a few people recently who put the breasts in a crockpot with some chicken or beef stock and slow cook it. Then they pull it apart kind of like pulled pork and add bbq sauce. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ringmuskie9

exide9922 said:


> I have a question about what shot size to use for hunting geese. the stores seem to recommend a BB size. while we want to rid our new pond of geese (and their droppings), i'd hate to just discard of them. We'll probably want to at least try cooking them up. with the BB wouldnt you be picking BB's out all over the geese? would a larger shot size be recommened if intended to eat? keep in mind these geese arent going to be flying high in the air, they camp out at the pond every day...


If they are going to be close or standing try not to shoot directly into the breast meat. I know thats are to do at times. BB's is a good size to use and if you do get one in the breast meat you can usually see where it went in as there is a darker spot. There are a lot of ways to cook these up. A simple and good way is to use a crockpot and make pulled goose. 
If you dont feel comfortable shooting and dress these please pm gps coordinates and I'll help!!! Good luck


----------



## big_fish

#2 mod choke for early season resident birds, #2 full choke for late season educated birds most of the shot passes through the bird. Jerky is the best in my opinion or the all time go to wrap in beacon. we shoot kent fast steel and sometimes black cloud. To be honest it is not in the shot as mch as it is in the set up and calling once they are commited stop calling unless the start to flare


----------



## OrangeMilk

> freyedknot
> steel is still pretty much junk still. use a good lead alternative shot other than steel. bismuth or heavishot make the job so much easier.


You are joking right? I mean seriously 8k posts and have no idea what you are talking about, has to be a joke.


----------



## partlyable

OrangeMilk said:


> You are joking right? I mean seriously 8k posts and have no idea what you are talking about, has to be a joke.


+1 I was thinking the same thing when I read that!!!


----------



## Matt Hougan

Grind the goose breast. Brown in a skillet with taco seasoning. Mix in grated cheese until melted. Place a sccop of meat/cheese on uncooked crescent roll. wrap the crescent roll and bake until golden brown. blob of sour cream and salsa ......

Listen, been guiding goose hunters for years. Screw in a pattern master and run BB's through it. Steel is fine if you take reasonable shots. The non-toxic alternatives are cost prohibitive unles you have money to burn. Some guys do fine with shot as small as 2's. I even finished up the season with 2's since I couldnt find my Kent fasteel in 3 1/2" BB's. Over the years and uncountable geese I've learned not to screw around. BB's will absolutely do the job!

DO NOT stop calling at geese until you drop the calls to pick up your gun....


----------



## Matt Hougan

You can also grill fajita sizes cuts of goose breast. I put my meat in a bowl with olive oil. Grill on top of tin foil to keep chunks from falling through. Season with lawreys, garlic etc. 
Sautee oinions, peppers (fajita) 
Rice with cilantro, salt, and lemon juice
salsa, lettuce, salsa, guac

warm tortilla shells over grilling goose meat...

DANG....................


----------



## freyedknot

OrangeMilk said:


> You are joking right? I mean seriously 8k posts and have no idea what you are talking about, has to be a joke.


 this is just my personal opinion of steel shot. hunted those skycarp for 40 yrs for all you guys that know it all. steel will cripple more geese. if you want em stone dead b4 they hit the ground ,spend an extra buck and get the good stuff.


----------



## partlyable

My mistake I read it entirely to fast and skipped the " alternative" and thought you just said lead which is why I was shocked. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Thanks for the input.. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coot

Matt Hougan said:


> Grind the goose breast. Brown in a skillet with taco seasoning. Mix in grated cheese until melted. Place a sccop of meat/cheese on uncooked crescent roll. wrap the crescent roll and bake until golden brown. blob of sour cream and salsa ......
> 
> Listen, been guiding goose hunters for years. Screw in a pattern master and run BB's through it. Steel is fine if you take reasonable shots. The non-toxic alternatives are cost prohibitive unles you have money to burn. Some guys do fine with shot as small as 2's. I even finished up the season with 2's since I couldnt find my Kent fasteel in 3 1/2" BB's. Over the years and uncountable geese I've learned not to screw around. BB's will absolutely do the job!
> 
> DO NOT stop calling at geese until you drop the calls to pick up your gun....



Blah, blah, blah.....
What do you know about goose hunting ?????

BwaaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.................:Banane37:


----------



## exide9922

thanks for all the tips guys, really appreciate it!


----------



## 2120Tom

Are you gonna wait for the early season legal kill....? or is this a nuisance (which they ARE at private ponds) kill [email protected]
Doubt these birds are gonna let you walk up and shoot them....well maybe a couple of the young'uns will... they'll be flyin'. Good luck.

I like to grind and make trail bologna or snack sticks, bar b q pulled goose is pretty good too.


----------



## collegekid

Is anyone going to explain the risk involved if a neighbor sees a bunch of geese being slaughtered and you do not have the appropriate permits, stamps, etc..? If you shoot a goose without a permit or out of season with all licenses with HIP certification and both state and federal stamp you will be in violation of State and Federal law. You could probably get away with it, but not worth the risk considering the season is just days away......

Maybe you are aware of all of that and have taken the necessary steps to do this legally. Just an FYI. To be honest, I would call on somebody I witnessed slaughtering geese without the proper permits in a heartbeat. The problem can easily be solved within the confines of the law. Laws are there for a reason. Good luck.


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Get 2's for early season/first split, bb's for second split. As collegekid said, don't forget your hunting license, ohio wetland stamp, HIP survey, federal duck stamp, and wait for the season to be in (unless you have a nuisance permit)


----------



## Minnowhead

I shoot #1 shot at geese and ducks. Never had a problem. I have shot BB when they sell out of #1 shot. We usually breast them out and cut them in thin strips. Marinate the strips with whatever meat marinade you prefer. Lay a strip of bacon over top of the thin slice of goose breast roll them up and pin with a toothpick. Smother it with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce and cook them low and slow on the grill. Call all the other goose hunters and tell them to get a case of Bud Light. Stand around the grill picking the Kabobs off the fire and talk about when the next goose hunt will be!


----------



## exide9922

Just to clear a few things up, I follow the law. I am waiting until September 1st, and I have my Hunting license, wetland stamp, federal duck stamp and that HIP certification #. i expected a bit more out of that HIP certification...

it's a new pond we put in last summer in the country, not many neighbors around. the other neighbor with a pond could care less if the geese are killed. they poop every where around his pond too.


----------



## OrangeMilk

I think it would be a good idea if you had your neighbor call me then, I'll come out and clean up his pond for him, I think any of us would.

Also the HIP should really be renamed "survey" and not "certification" since that is all it really is is a survey. I think it is listed as a cert just so people will do it, if it were listed as a survey I think a lot of folks would ignore it, even though it is required.

Honestly, with the ease of buying a license on line you should be able to do the survey when you buy the license.

Anyway, PM me, or anyone here really, if you want some Goose stompting company, or if your neighbor wants his taken care of.


----------



## Star1pup

freyedknot said:


> steel is still pretty much junk still. use a good lead alternative shot other than steel. bismuth or heavishot make the job so much easier.


What size Hevishot for geese?


----------

